# Hohner Lucia IV P



## dmitry.chebotarenko (21 Мар 2016)

Купил сыну Hohner Lucia IV P, в неплохом состоянии. Он ему немного велик пока, но преподавательница оценила его как устаревший и тяжелый. Рекомендует Weltmeister caprice, а мне кажется, у Hohner звук лучше, не говоря о регистрах и голосах. 
Кто - нибудь пользовал такой? Какие рекомендации? Продать Hohner и искать Weltmeister?


----------



## vev (22 Мар 2016)

*dmitry.chebotarenko*,

Хонер 41/120? Четырехголосный? Вы б фото прикрепили. 

Сколько сыну лет? Что значит "велик"?

Если сыну 10 лет и полный аккордеон ему просто не потянуть, то да - надо менять.  Если отпрыск разумного роста и полный аккордеон ему впору - то наплевать и забыть про мнение препода. У Хонера может быть гораздо интереснее звук, чем у Вельтов. Все зависит от массы факторов. Надо слушать...

Устаревшесть - скорее придурь препода.


----------



## dmitry.chebotarenko (22 Мар 2016)




----------



## dmitry.chebotarenko (22 Мар 2016)

Четырехголосный, 37/96


----------



## zet10 (22 Мар 2016)

Преподаватель просто так говорить не будет чепуху!скорее всего она имела в виду аккордеон 3/4 а вы купили 7/8.Поэтому она совершенно права.


----------



## zet10 (22 Мар 2016)

Я бы посоветовал Вам не продавать Ваш инструмент, он вполне достойный. А купите лучше 3/4, пока что,на котором ребенок поиграет пару лет и потом плавно перейдет на этот hohner.


----------



## dmitry.chebotarenko (22 Мар 2016)

Спасибо! Я его отвезу в мастерскую, пусть специалисты еще раз все оценят, и наверное, оставлю.


----------



## zet10 (22 Мар 2016)

Да ни куда Вы его не возите! С вас там только деньги сдерут и больше ни чего... Я очень хорошо знаю эту модель аккордеона,достойный аппарат,смело оставляйте его на вырост ребенка,когда подрастет,будет на нем с удовольствием заниматься.То что он не хуже Вельта это я Вам гарантирую!


----------



## VladimirL (22 Мар 2016)

Если средства позволяют, лучше на пару лет взять ученический б/у инструмент.
Разумеется, уточнив размерность инструмента у преподавателя. Этот-то хорош,
спору нет, но заниматься нужно часами и каждый день, динамику выдать надо.


----------

